# Magnetic clock?



## JLPCube (Nov 7, 2016)

So okay, i left with some magnets after my experiment with "M The Valk" & now i want to do one interesting thing with them. I heard that the new MoFangGe clock will be magnetic, so now i want to try that with my lingao clock. The problem is that i don't now anything about when to place that. (and even why they are needed in the clock) So if you now that, or may be there is a topic with this info - please help me.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 1, 2017)

I have been thinking the same thing! Both qiyi and moyu (well senhuan technically) are both making magnetic clocks but I just don't know where the second magnet is placed. Here is a pic of the senhuan that shows the magnet in the pin.


----------

